# Finding Laminate for small projects



## djmoss (Nov 9, 2008)

I am going to make a router table, but Lowes nor Home Depot carry small pieces of laminate (formica type). Where do you guys find laminate for sale in small sizes? I'm here in Oklahoma City.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI djmoss

Go to the back of the HD store, in the back by the saw you should see a cut off box and next to that you should see some cut off's of laminate, ask the guy to mark it with a price, that should be a great price BUT if you don't see what you want ask the guy to cut one down for you,,they do it all the time and it will save you some big bucks...plus it's easy to get it out the door unlike a 4' x 8' piece ..


=====



djmoss said:


> I am going to make a router table, but Lowes nor Home Depot carry small pieces of laminate (formica type). Where do you guys find laminate for sale in small sizes? I'm here in Oklahoma City.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bj, my HD store doesn't sell laminate sheets any more. Lowes still does though... strange, huh?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You could also ask at some counter top shops around the area.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi curiousgeorge

Thanks ,,, the one I go to in Denver did move them to the back of the store, at one time they had them with the plywood in a rack but now they are laying flat on a shelf in the back .. 


===============


curiousgeorge said:


> Bj, my HD store doesn't sell laminate sheets any more. Lowes still does though... strange, huh?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Default white is usually the cheapest and almost always on hand at any Lumber yard or HD, my point is there's always going to be a need for the formica, (extra table tops, dedicated fences, jigs etc, etc,) so picking up a 30"X60" sheet is well worth the money in the long run and its easy to store.

I'm lucky, I always order more than I need for the kitchen, bath and some furniture projects I occasionally do, (sometimes things go wrong, special order lams are expensive and take too long to reorder and it looks bad). Having leftovers when nothing goes wrong has paid off. The underside of one of my old circle jigs had a mottled Jade green bottom and my 1st portable router table top was a pinkish color with gold flecks.


----------



## woodshopdemos (Oct 13, 2008)

I am afraid that the home centers are getting out of th elaminate business. Too much waste (partially by their handling methods.) If you go to a lumber yeard that also sells kitchen cabinets and counters they can order for you *real* Formica in very small sizes. I just purchased a small piece - 20 by 30 inches for $14 I think. Fact is, the stores that had the 4 x 8 sheet most likely werre selling "vertical grade" Formica - that comes in 4 x 8. "Counter grade" is what you would be ordering in smaller size. It is way more expensive on a square inch basis except that for the small piece you need -- not that much.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I got the laminate (formica) from Lowes. They had a 4X8 sheet with damage on one side. I got the "cabinet department" to sell it to me for 1/2 price. (was $54, got it for $27)
He would have even cut it. Now I have leftover for other projects.
Like BJ said, look in the saw area also. Many pieces of various material you can get at very good prices.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When you build a router table top you should cover the top and bottom with laminate for the best results. This will use the better part of 1/2 sheet.(4x8) There will be more projects in your shop to use the balance on, like a nice drill press table.(top and bottom)
When the corner of a sheet is damaged most home centers will reduce the price. As a rule the effected area should be something you can work around.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

HD carries both the 4X8 and the 2X4 sheets of laminate. I thought I heard a guy say once---well not "heard", but read that for a router table one should use melamine. It is slicker, but also thinner, and where you get it would be at a cabinet shop or some place like that. When I built mine table, I used a top I had and it was melamine on the bottom side so I just put it "bottom side up". (Bet some of you guys thought I was going to say "up side down") 

Yes you need to seal the bottom side with something because over time it will absorb moisture and cause the top to warp. 

When I worked as a project manager selling and installing chimerical cabinets, casework, and architectural wood work, we always made sure our vendors did both sides, it was usually in the specs. that it had to be that way, division 600 of the specs if I recall correctly. Sometimes I miss those days--well maybe a little, --naw I don't miss them at all. (had a weak moment there for a minute)!!

(Wierd morning)


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

It really helps to make friends with your local cabinet maker/installer. They always have odds and ends of lots of different materials they are glad to sell or even donate to a "good guy".

Regards,

Tom


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

You might try a local cabinet shop or a kitchen remodler. They might have some cutoffs at a good price.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello,

My neighborhood cabinet shop always fills my needs with a "thank you" for helping him to rid of the odd-size leftovers. They don't want to waste perfectly good material, but who has any burning need for a part sheet of formica (besides us)?


----------

